# Adopt a Puppy / Dog in Bangkok



## HRConsultant

I am here to relay a sad, but serious story about some puppies that need a home in Bangkok. I do not, in any way, represent any animal rescue or advocacy group. Several weeks ago I witnessed two babies get run over at the same time in my local Tesco Lotus parking lot and nobody seemed to give a s*?! about what had happened before my eyes. I took the two and gave them a proper burial in my garden and have since been inclined to help the puppies in need around my house. Recently, I came to know two puppies on my street that were sisters, sick and in need of a home. Subsequently, I took them in, got them medical treatment, and luckily within 24 hours of my posting in the Bangkok Post, those two puppies were warmingly welcomed by an American expat looking for two, life-long companions. Very nice guy and he is all A's in my book. 

The other night, as a few friends of mine came to my house, we sat on the balcony and witnessed three puppies down below playing with each other on the street and a taxi driver ran over one puppy, seemingly on purpose, at less that 5 mph. My friend and I immediately ran downstairs and jumped into my car to chase the taxi but it had already dissappeared. In driving down the accident scene, we picked up the dead puppy and buried him. In picking up the body, I noticed two, unrelated puppies (one boy and one girl) that ran off into a tipped-over trash bin aside an abandoned house. Immediately we found the two puppies calm but malnourished and I knew that I should try to help them in the same way as I have am doing for these other two puppies (who are still with me getting their medical treatment until their adoptive family picks them up next month). We put them in my car and brought them back to my house. They will be staying with me and getting the same top-quality medical and health treatment as the others. The tests indicated that they have no parasites or other organisms in their blood or digestive system... the only thing they need is a better diet and medicated shampoos to help them with their skin and coat. All of which has already been started and they are officially de-wormed. I would keep them both.. but I already have a house dog (+ 2 other rescued puppies that are getting bigger and bigger) and my place is not big enough, nor do I have the time, to give them the life they deserve. These will be my last rescues cause I just don't have the energy to manage all these pups. 

So in turn, I am asking any and all readers to consider whether they would like to adopt a puppy (I ask nothing other than a reliable and loving owner) and contact me at their earliest convenience. I am not just some guy that wants to give these puppies "relatively good health".... I am a person that intends on giving them the absolute best treatment as if they were my own children. I have attached two pictures of them. If anyone is interest in adopting a life-long friend..... I ask you to message me through this forum and I will reply with additional pictures, descriptions and my phone number. Even if you live outside of Bangkok... I would be more than happy to arrange transport for them to your place if necessary. Both of them are unrelated but the same relative age (approximately 6-7 weeks old each) and desperately need a home (either seperately or together is perfectly fine). Contact me at your earliest convenience. 

"Mona" - female, will probably grow into 10-15kg as an adult, somewhere between 1 and 2 months old. White coat, pinkish nose and pink paws. Very friendly and is already learning well to house training. Already able to sleep in our bed with no problems. Loves poeple and plays with all dogs very well. Already de-wormed and currently taking antihistamines for a skin allergy. Probably the best behaved and trained of the two. 

"Cricket" - male, will probably grow into 10-15 kg as an adult, somewhere between 2 to 2.5 months old. Black and white spotted paws and belly, coat is brown/black/white... looks very much like chocolate chip cookie dough. Very quiet dog and is learning to be house trained at a slower rate. Loves people but it not hyper at all. Already de-wormed and it currently taking a mixture of supplementary vitamins with a very high protein diet due to his previous malnourishment. Behaves himself well but just needs more training to be house broken. Plays nicely with other dogs. 

Pictures attached.


----------



## King Silk

I love Thai Dogs. Have three that I rescued. I feed 10 every morning on Pattaya Hill.
So I am deeply saddened by your post. In fact I couldn't bring myself to read it all......
All I can say is "God Bless you pal" for trying to help those poor little dogs.
Few Thais will sadly........


----------

